# Kaufberatung zum MICROSTAR ERAZER i73000



## Summerdance (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich poste hier zwar unter "PC-Komponenten-Kaufberatung", hoffe aber dass mir der ein oder andere auch seine Meinung zu einem kompletten PC geben kann. Ich bin zwar momentan vor allem CSGO Spielerin, auf meinem Wunschzettel stehen aber Watch Dogs, FarCry 4 und Dragon Age Inquisition. Ich hätte also gerne einen neuen Rechner, auf dem die nächsten 3-4 Jahre die neuen Spiele laufen werden.

Heute morgen habe ich den *Microstar Erazer i73000*, im Prospekt des großen Elektromarkts mit dem roten Logo (dürfen Namen genannt werden?) gesehen.

Die Technischen Daten sind:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790 (bis zu 4,0 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-RAM (2x 8 GB)
Graka: NVIDIA GeForce GTX980 (4 GB)
Festplatte: 2 Stk (HDD, SSD),  3 TB + 128 GB
Mainboard: Intel H81
Windows 8.1 (64 bit)
Wlan onboard

Der Preis liegt bei 1.444 Euro. Vermutlich würde man durch selbst schrauben günstiger wegkommen, aber das kann ich leider nicht (auch keine Bekannten die das können) und so ist das für mich leider keine Alternative. 

Wie seht ihr den PC? Erscheint euch das überteuert oder ist es ein faires Angebot?

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal und einen schönen Tag
Summerdance


----------



## Typhalt (29. November 2014)

Den könntest du sicher auch günstiger haben, wenn du ihn zusammen bauen lässt, z.B. bei Hardwareversand. Da kostet es 30 Euro den zusammen bauen zu lassen. Dann kannst auch ein Bombenteil für unter 1000€ bekommen. Weil alles was drüber ist, ist in der Preis/Leistung nicht perfekt. 

Wenn das vielleicht dann doch eine Alternative ist, kann man dir da was zusammen stellen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Der PC ist schon gut, und der Preis für nen Fertig-PC auch okay.

Aber wenn du selber zusammenstellst, kommst Du besser bei weg - auch weil du dann ANDERE Teile nehmen könntest. zB ist der core i7 nicht übertaktbar, dann kann man auch gleich den Xeon E3-1231v3 nehmen, der ist wie ein i7 nur ohne Grafikeinheit und kostet ca 40-50€ weniger. Bei der Grafikkarte reicht eine GTX 970 völlig aus - die GTX 980 ist gleich 200€ teurer für nur 10-15% mehr Leistung. Und du könntest dann wiederum ein etwas besseres Mainboard nehmen (eines mit H81-Chipsatz ist mit das "simpelste", was man bekommen kann). 

Am Ende kommst Du dann mit nem soliden Gehäuse und Markennetzteil auf um die 1100€. Würde man die GTX 980 und den i7 nehmen, dann eher 1350€ - insofern ist der Preis des Medion-PCs durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## iPol0nski (30. November 2014)

Insgesamt ist das schon ganz gut, nur das Mainboard ist etwas fehl am Platz. Für die neuen i7 CPU's sollte man auch einen neueren Chipsatz haben.

Für einen Fertigen PC ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf alle Fälle gut und die Spiele auf deinem Wunschzettel werden auf alle Fälle darauf laufen!


----------



## Summerdance (1. Dezember 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Ich habe bei der Konkurrenz den gleichen Rechner, mit der GTX970 entdeckt, der dann entsprechend 200€ günstiger war und mich dafür entschieden. Und das gesparte Geld stockt das Budget für einen neuen Monitor sehr angenehm auf 

Schöne Grüße
Summer


----------

